# CC Fantasy Tour de France 2008



## Noodley (26 Jun 2008)

Following the Giro Fantasy league and the CC mini league which was set up, I thought I'd get in early with this one as I know a few people missed out last time cos they missed registering a team before the start. 

So, although the site is not operational with lists as yet, here's the link:

http://www.velogames.com/

Roll up, roll up....


----------



## rich p (26 Jun 2008)

After my miserable showing at the Giro, I'm confident of coming good in the big one. Or not.


----------



## Keith Oates (27 Jun 2008)

I will need to get the thinking cap on again for this one but after the effort in the Giro I don't have high hopes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Jun 2008)

My pin is at the ready for team selection...


----------



## Tetedelacourse (27 Jun 2008)

I still haven't forgiven Soler.

This one will be MUCH easier though, eh?


----------



## Haitch (27 Jun 2008)

Hmm, I will have to have a long hard think about this, study all the teams and riders, the course, the weather forecasts and the competition on here. And hope I get really, really lucky again.

I suppose my half-baked idea about keeping the same riders as in the Giro has been dumped?


----------



## rich p (27 Jun 2008)

Alan H said:


> I suppose my half-baked idea about keeping the same riders as in the Giro has been dumped?



Half baked? I didn't think it was in the oven that long!


----------



## Will1985 (27 Jun 2008)

I'm up for that - second email address always comes in handy!

But who do I swap Contador for?!?


----------



## Tetedelacourse (27 Jun 2008)

ah, sorry Will. Bad luck. We all reached a consensus that the giro league winner has no place in the tdf league, on the basis of "nobody likes a smartypants". 

Better luck next year!

;p


----------



## mondobongo (28 Jun 2008)

Soler is off training at altitude in Colombia for the TdeF so make sure you pick him for your team he is going to be flying up those mountains.





Sneaks off to look at other climber options.


----------



## Noodley (29 Jun 2008)

That's the provisional Noodley's No-hopers Le Tour team picked.

You're all in trouble


----------



## Noodley (1 Jul 2008)

Latest announcement:

"Entries for the Velogames Fantasy Tour de France will go live on the evening of Tuesday 1st July. This enables the official rider list to be loaded into the game, as some teams still have not declared their final squads."

And I have changed the No-hopers line up. Now you'd better be really afraid..


----------



## Speicher (1 Jul 2008)

Does the site work out my scores for my riders for me, or do I have to log on each evening to up-date my team (if I enter, which I might)?

Scoring looks like it could be complicated and I do not really want to spend half of each evening updating scores, when I could will be watching highlights on ITV. 

Presumably I have to name the team, or is it called Team Speicher?
I am new to all this but it looks like fun, and I have a few days to cogitate over who is in My Team.

Is there anything else I need to know before I try to enter a team.
Do I need a password. It is very complicated to enter?


----------



## rich p (2 Jul 2008)

No. Once you've picked your team you just log on to see how badly you're doing. Well, I do anyway!

Someone clever will set up a mini league for the CC ers and tell us the password, I hope


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Jul 2008)

rich p said:


> Someone clever will set up a mini league for the CC ers and tell us the password, I hope


I'll sort that, if there's no objections, as I need to do one for work anyway.


----------



## Noodley (2 Jul 2008)

Bugger! Team Noodley has had to be revised due to an increase in value of one rider from the provisional list to start list...


----------



## Tetedelacourse (2 Jul 2008)

I'm IN baby, IN


----------



## Haitch (2 Jul 2008)

OK, my team is in. New team name and new riders. Spent most of my credits on BIG names and frittered the rest away on no-hopers. Fingers crossed for a podium place come the end of the month.

Good luck everyone.

PS
John have you done the mini-league yet or are you still monkeying around?


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Jul 2008)

Alan H said:


> OK, my team is in. New team name and new riders. Spent most of my credits on BIG names and frittered the rest away on no-hopers. Fingers crossed for a podium place come the end of the month.


I've gone for a load of middle credit people - hopefully I've not averaged myself out of the race...


> John have you done the mini-league yet or are you still monkeying around?


I see what you did there 

Mini-leagues aren't live until tonight - I'll set it up and post the code then (or poss. early tomorrow).


----------



## biking_fox (2 Jul 2008)

I've picked a team on the same basis as before - choose some big names and shoehorn in a few smaller riders.

Hope to do much better than last time.


----------



## Chris James (2 Jul 2008)

I'm in too. I know next to nothing about pro cycling so am hoping my total lack of knowledge will work out as an advantage.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (2 Jul 2008)

^It did for Alan and Will in the Giro one ^


----------



## Haitch (2 Jul 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> ^It did for Alan and Will in the Giro one ^




You betcha! Luckiest punt I ever had. 

Hope I don't crumble this time round.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jul 2008)

I have just picked the people I have heard most about, or who I think have got stamina and staying power. If there are twenty people on here, and I get lowest points, its because you all know what you are talking about! 

If there are 19,000 people on the big league, and I come last, that could be very embarrassing, but last out of twenty I could probably live with.

Just a teensy question, how do the organisers of this make money out of it, they do not do it for free. Do we get deluged with rubbish e-mails, or is there advertising on the site that might or might not be useful.
Sorry for the questions.


----------



## mondobongo (2 Jul 2008)

You never opted to give an e-mail address did you Speicher? Whoops your inbox will be a bit full.


----------



## biking_fox (2 Jul 2008)

I think it's just one guy a nifty spreadsheet/database doing it for fun. There are a few adverts that I've ignored, and I've not recieved any spam emails traceable to the name/details I gave.

This year he appears to be charging if you want to have a second team or some privelaged info - but also a chance at prizes rather than kudos.


----------



## rich p (2 Jul 2008)

Much of the internet is a mystery to me too. Why do AVG give their anti-virus away free. !!


----------



## Speicher (2 Jul 2008)

mondobongo said:


> You never opted to give an e-mail address did you Speicher? Whoops your inbox will be a bit full.




No, I have not joined yet. But I thought you would have to give that as part of the registration process.

I am thinking of joining in the Cycle Chat mini League, unless anyone has some idea that it would be bad luck to have a female in the mini-league?
We are not supposed to go in loco engines  pah! or on Bridges of boats, - did you know that?


----------



## Dayvo (2 Jul 2008)

Having perused procycling's TdeF guide, I have made my guesses astute team selection, and _Team Spoken Four Winalot _is up and running!


----------



## Speicher (2 Jul 2008)

So I have to think of a name for my team?


----------



## rich p (2 Jul 2008)

Speicher said:


> So I have to think of a name for my team?



Yup! But that's the easy part!


----------



## Speicher (2 Jul 2008)

Well, how complicated is registering your team then?
Is it a question of ticking boxes for your choice of player. It might  help me if I have some idea of the stages of the process involved so that I can have all the info ready that I need. Adding or amending players could get complicated. 

When I chose my list and then added up their costs in VeloEuros, the total came to exactly 100 at the first attempt. I have taken this as a "sign" that I should stick with that choice.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jul 2008)

I have now chosen a name. Can I log in and set up my team and then add it to the Cycle Chat mini league later, when I get the code word?

Or do I need to wait for the Code word that someone is very kindly going to give us. I know that if I leave it til the last evening to enter, then I will get all confuddled. 

Your helpful is advice is appreciated. thank you


----------



## Noodley (2 Jul 2008)

Speicher said:


> I have now chosen a name. Can I log in and set up my team and then add it to the Cycle Chat mini league later, when I get the code word?



Yes and yes.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jul 2008)

Thank you

I will set aside tomorrow afternoon or evening to set my team up. Just hope it is not too complicated for a non-technicalised person like me.


----------



## Noodley (2 Jul 2008)

It is very easy. I had forgotten how easy until I set my team up this afternoon. Very very easy - drop down menu with lists of the riders in each category, numbered 1-9, with points for each rider shown as well.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jul 2008)

So my Team Leader/Captain will be No 1 and the wild card no 9. OK
I will let you know how I get on. 

Are there no other Cycle Chat ladies brave enough for this challenge?


----------



## Tetedelacourse (2 Jul 2008)

Welcome to the fray Speicher! There's nothing like a fantasy game to detract from the overall enjoyment of a sporting event!

Euro 2008 I "needed" Germany to win that, even though they played some of the worst fussball in the tournament! Ha ha, all part of the fun!

I take it Rasmussen doesn't have a pro ride at present?


----------



## Noodley (2 Jul 2008)

Speicher said:


> Are there no other Cycle Chat ladies brave enough for this challenge?



I think they are allowing you to be the one blamed for bringing bad luck to all the teams


----------



## CotterPin (2 Jul 2008)

Well - I thought I would join in. My selection technique was very close to that well known party game, sticking the tail on the donkey, although I think I gravitated to the riders I had actually heard of!


----------



## Noodley (2 Jul 2008)

CotterPin said:


> ...I think I gravitated to the riders I had actually heard of!


Me too. 

Seems to be a favoured technique....


----------



## 4F (2 Jul 2008)

Yeah i'm in again. Gone for the tried and trusted method of 
eny meany miny mo


----------



## Will1985 (3 Jul 2008)

JtM have you made a mini-league yet?


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jul 2008)

Done - our code is 04080409

I've also cleverly called it Cyclechat.co.uk, so when we storm to the top of the rankings, we'll be flooded with new folk anxious to learn from us.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (4 Jul 2008)

Damnit, I'm bottom already!


----------



## mondobongo (4 Jul 2008)

*** Press Release***

There have been a number of new contracts signed at Mondo Bastana in readiness for the Tour de France and the poor performers from the Giro have been sacked with the exception of Soler who has been placed on garden leave.

The Team will now be captained by a ruthless Schleck whilst the Russian Magic Karpet salesman will be seeking gainful employment at Rugs 4 U. 

The Team continues to seek a new sponsorship partner in order that we too can have a new jersey for the Grand Boucle.

***End***


----------



## Chris James (4 Jul 2008)

I'm bottom now. I am sure when I joined up they said your name had to be alphanumeric (hence Emley1) but you boys have all managed to keep your forum names.

Looks like I am already off to a bad start!


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jul 2008)

Gents, how do you feel about extra teams?

I've ponied up for one more, as I couldn't decide between my "head" selection, and my "heart" selection. If the consensus is one team per member in the mini league, I'll pick one to run with...


----------



## Tetedelacourse (4 Jul 2008)

One is enough for me but I don't mind if you have a few.


----------



## Keith Oates (4 Jul 2008)

John the Monkey said:


> Gents, how do you feel about extra teams?
> 
> I've ponied up for one more, as I couldn't decide between my "head" selection, and my "heart" selection. If the consensus is one team per member in the mini league, I'll pick one to run with...



Just so long as we know which is the head and which is the heart team as it will be interesting to see the one with the best final total!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jul 2008)

Ok then - Les Singes is my heart team, Les Singes Du Tete is my head team...

Pure gut instinct or careful examination of form and prospects....time will tell


----------



## redfox (4 Jul 2008)

This is all new to me, just added my team 'Not the Foxes' to the cc mini league. 

Is there a maxi league where you get to compare yourself against everyone, because I am sure I will be bottom of ours!


----------



## CotterPin (4 Jul 2008)

Okay - I've joined the league. Looks like there is a slight glitch on the page 'cos the username on the right hand side says that there is a fatal error (gulp!). Hope this is not a harbinger of doom!


----------



## Tetedelacourse (4 Jul 2008)

John the Monkey said:


> Ok then - Les Singes is my heart team, *Les Singes Du Tete* is my head team...
> 
> Pure gut instinct or careful examination of form and prospects....time will tell


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jul 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


>



...as opposed to Les Singes Du Coeur, naturellement


----------



## Speicher (4 Jul 2008)

Much apologies. I was so busy checking the names of my Team, I did not check the spelling of the Team name. I found somewhere that it said I could re-enter "My Free entry", but it has added the second Team. So I now have two teams, entirely by accident. 

I will obviously have to choose another list of players for my second team.
AAArrggh, I knew something would go wrong. I have e-mailed the "Contact" but they may be very slow answering the e-mail re the wrong spelling. At least with John having two teams, I am not the only one.

I thought changes could be made until tomorrow lunchtime, ooohhh eeerr
yes, but not the NAME.  Still both teams of mine are at the bottom and could well stay there. Very sorry to muddle this up. I did mention I was not very technical didn't I? 

At least Los Liones is not a rude word in Spanish. Not that I know many rude words in Spanish. Apparently it is some kind of Hiking Trail in California, or so George Hincapie assures me,  and he has practiced there in the past.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (4 Jul 2008)

RIGHT that's it no more apologies from here on in! Now is the time to be making completely unfounded statements of confidence and bravado!

eg: Even the domestiques of Bof! will be home, showered and sightseeing up the Eiffel by the time the rest of you plod into Paris!


----------



## palinurus (4 Jul 2008)

Right, that's done. This time I'll do better.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jul 2008)

Can someone remind me how to view the Cycle Chat Mini league. I have entered both my teams in the League, but I am surprised that the second one was accepted without payment. I would like to look at the mini-league to see if both teams are on there, or which team has been deleted.
Thank you for your help.

I have found the page where you can set up a new mini-league, but not one where you see the existing league. Do I need to log in as Cycle Chat with the code?

On the screen that lists my Team, there is a link at the bottom of the page saying "join mini-league" and then I am asked for the code. But I do not want to accidentally have three teams.


----------



## Landslide (4 Jul 2008)

I'm in!



Tetedelacourse said:


> Now is the time to be making completely unfounded statements of confidence and bravado!



Look out, mid-table mediocrity!!!


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2008)

Speicher said:


> Can someone remind me how to view the Cycle Chat Mini league. I have entered both my teams in the League, but I am surprised that the second one was accepted without payment. I would like to look at the mini-league to see if both teams are on there, or which team has been deleted.
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> I have found the page where you can set up a new mini-league, but not one where you see the existing league. Do I need to log in as Cycle Chat with the code?
> ...





Log on
press your team name on the right hand side
enter the code 04080409

I think!


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2008)

Sorry Tete, where are my manners.

I'm gonna whup your asses, you mutha f*ckers










Although I may come last, on reflection!


----------



## Speicher (4 Jul 2008)

I called an urgent Team Meeting this evening. Mr Valverde, Team Leader agrees with me on the following strategy. (I have not been asked to pay for the entry of my "Second" team). 

We agreed that as only one team per person is allowed, by Velogames, then my First Team might be disqualified, by the Computer and the team put together hastily would be put through tomorrow afternoon. I would really like my first choice of team to be in the Tour. It is a great risk that the Computer will realise that I have two entries and not complied with the Protocol and overwrite my Team, without notifying me, and leaving me no time to put forward the amendments. 

Management wishes to confirm that they are very happy that John the Monkey has chosen two teams. I am over-riding my "second" team with my first choice because of the confusion over registering and paying for two teams, and because we think "something is quite right here". When I have tried to look at the first team, it refers me to the Second Team.


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2008)

What do you mean by "paying"?


----------



## Dayvo (4 Jul 2008)

rich p said:


> What do you mean by "paying"?



She's got to get the virtual drugs somehow!


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2008)

Dayvo said:


> She's got to get the virtual drugs somehow!



What's the going rate for pot Belge these days?


----------



## Noodley (4 Jul 2008)

That's me in the league - 20 teams now in the mini league. Should be competitive.

Looking forward to seeing the team rosters, I anticipate my arse to get well kicked!


----------



## Dayvo (4 Jul 2008)

I seem to be in a league of my own! 

Signed up and did all the right things, but can't see any other cyclechat.co.uk teams! 

And I tried Cyclechat.co.uk, to see if that made any difference! 

Team Spoken Four Winalot must be a feared team!


----------



## Keith Oates (4 Jul 2008)

I've picked a team but nothing near what I wanted, 100 points are so easy to break so pruning makes a very second choice team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jul 2008)

Keith Oates said:


> I've picked a team but nothing near what I wanted, 100 points are so easy to break so pruning makes a very second choice team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Very true Keith - selection for the Giro seemed much easier to me!


----------



## Speicher (4 Jul 2008)

rich p said:


> What do you mean by "paying"?



I thought that each participant could only have one team, but that you could have up to three extra teams by paying (thru Paypal) the princely sum of £1.50. It is not the sum of money I object to, but I just wanted to enter one team - the one I worked out earlier in the week.

Some how I have got two teams, but I expect one to be deleted when the Computer at Velogames catches up with itself. So I made the two teams the same so it does not matter which one the Velogames computer deletes. If it deletes both of them, that's my bad luck, and if they both stay in.....?

When John the Monkey said "he had ponied up" for a second team, I presumed he meant paid for the extra team. I do not in the least mind that he has two teams, that's what he intended to do. I made a mistake and ended up with two team, which is different IMHO.


----------



## longers (4 Jul 2008)

Well, I've had a right good guess and have joined in.

I'll do well to remember who I've picked .


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jul 2008)

You pay for each extra team (£1.50 a time). 

I had trouble choosing (much harder than the Giro, I think) so I went for two based on different criteria.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Jul 2008)

John the Monkey said:


> You pay for each extra team (£1.50 a time).
> 
> I had trouble choosing (much harder than the Giro, I think) so I went for two based on *different criteria*.



But still guess-work, non?


----------



## Noodley (4 Jul 2008)

Speicher said:


> Some how I have got two teams, but I expect one to be deleted when the Computer at Velogames catches up with itself....



I believe the most recent team is the one which is used, so you can submit more than one team but only the most recent prior to the cut-off will be used.

I don't have any problem with people entering more than one team, but I get a bit worried for people who feel the need to ...make your mind up and submit one bloody team!!


----------



## Speicher (4 Jul 2008)

Yes, I thought it might work like that. So I have amended it to my first choice. I particularly want to stick with my first choice of team, because when I chose the people first time round and added it up - it came to exactly 100. . I took this as a sign to stick with that and not jiggle it. 

Shame I cannot spell, and did not register the fact that it said the name cannot be changed. That bit needs to be in bigger letters.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jul 2008)

Dayvo said:


> But still guess-work, non?



Oh. absolutely. But the second team is based a bit less on "Oh, he's Belgian, that's good." or "Oh, that one rides for a team I like..."


----------



## Speicher (4 Jul 2008)

You mean you haven't scrutinised recent copies of ProCycleSport for their details, and looked up the altitude they have been training at? hhmmmm


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jul 2008)

Speicher said:


> You mean you haven't scrutinised recent copies of ProCycleSport for their details, and looked up the altitude they have been training at? hhmmmm



That's sort of what I did for the second team.

Ahem.


----------



## Noodley (4 Jul 2008)

John the Monkey said:


> That's sort of what I did for the second team.
> 
> Ahem.



I bet your first team kicks the second team's arse.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jul 2008)

Noodley said:


> I bet your first team kicks the second team's arse.



Sadly, I suspect that's what may happen.


----------



## Steve Austin (5 Jul 2008)

I'm gonna win this. I hope no-one else minds


----------



## Keith Oates (5 Jul 2008)

I Mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Austin (5 Jul 2008)

Sorry about that Keith


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2008)

Could someone please have a look at the Cyclechat.co.uk mini league and see if my team, Team Spoken Four Winalot, has been entered! 

I registered and did everything (I think) I should have done, but when I log into the mini league, my team is the only one there!


----------



## Steve Austin (5 Jul 2008)

Yuo don't seem to be there Dayvo :?


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2008)

I'm in, at last! 

Thanks for looking, Steve!

Now look over your shoulder as we storm passed!


----------



## Noodley (5 Jul 2008)

WTF was Soler playing at? He might be able to climb but he cannot handle a bike!  Does he not realise fantasy points are at stake


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2008)

Noodley said:


> WTF was Soler playing at? He might be able to climb but he cannot handle a bike!  Does he not realise fantasy points are at stake



The b*stard had better survive till the mountains, he owes me from the Giro.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2008)

When do the points get tallied up?
It says at the end of each race day, and I'm curious to see which of us is in yellow!


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2008)

I think it usually happens late evening IIRC


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2008)

If Valverde fails a test later do I lose the points?


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2008)

rich p said:


> If Valverde fails a test later do I lose the points?



Too right! But mine are immune from being charged/found guilty!


----------



## mondobongo (5 Jul 2008)

rich p said:


> The b*stard had better survive till the mountains, he owes me from the Giro.



Awww Rich you never picked him again did you?


----------



## mondobongo (5 Jul 2008)

Just been over to Velogames first update won't be until after completion of stage 2.


----------



## Noodley (5 Jul 2008)

mondobongo said:


> Just been over to Velogames first update won't be until after completion of stage 2.



I'm a bit disappointed cos I got off to a good start and wanted to see scores  

There are some good teams entered - Speicher and John the Monkey stand out for me. Where is Keith's team BTW?


----------



## Noodley (5 Jul 2008)

Oh FFS:

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/juan-mauricio-soler-suffers-possible-wrist-fracture-17365

..even worse since I toyed with the idea of leaving him out due to doubts about his ability to stay upright!


----------



## Keith Oates (6 Jul 2008)

Noodley said:


> I'm a bit disappointed cos I got off to a good start and wanted to see scores
> 
> There are some good teams entered - Speicher and John the Monkey stand out for me. Where is Keith's team BTW?



It's there only I've changed the name from the Giro one. A virtual pint for the first one to find it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## mondobongo (6 Jul 2008)

You got them to the Tour after all then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keith.


----------



## Keith Oates (6 Jul 2008)

Good going, mondobongo, virtual pint on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mondobongo (6 Jul 2008)

Cheers! Didn't think you were the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Haitch (7 Jul 2008)

Oh dear. Still, it's a long way yet to Paris ....


----------



## Tetedelacourse (7 Jul 2008)

Did Soler crash out of the race? I know he crashed but is he out?


----------



## Chris James (7 Jul 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Did Soler crash out of the race? I know he crashed but is he out?



Nah, don't think so.

Yup, still a long way. If you haven't got Valverde then you won't be in the top half of the table (yet?) I still fancy Evans to win over Valverde.


----------



## Haitch (7 Jul 2008)

He was still in the race this morning. According to the paper, he fell and cracked a bone in his wrist on Saturday. He's currently 179th and last at 10 minutes and 22 seconds.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (7 Jul 2008)

Ah. Reason I ask is that if he'd crashed but sustained no injuries then he'd be more of a favourite for KOTM in a way, given that he'd not be a threat to the GC.

Glad I didn't keep the faith after his betrayal in the Giro!


----------



## Haitch (7 Jul 2008)

Wish I hadn't signed him from you.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (7 Jul 2008)

Alan H said:


> Wish I hadn't signed him from you.


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Jul 2008)

Alan H said:


> He was still in the race this morning. According to the paper, he fell and cracked a bone in his wrist on Saturday. He's currently 179th and last at 10 minutes and 22 seconds.



Coverage says it's iffy whether it's broken or not - damage to the bone in question is (apparently) hard to diagnose exactly. He seemed to be suffering on stage 2, for sure.


----------



## Haitch (7 Jul 2008)

To quote the gloomy bits from the Barloworld website:

"a suspected fracture to the scaphoid of left wrist and a right wrist distorsion ... wrist braces on both arms ... obviously had a bad night with lot of pains ... really frustrated ... risks a bitter end of this Tour de France ..."

"Mauricio is still a youngster with little experience, and his frequent crashes are there to demonstrate it"


----------



## theloafer (7 Jul 2008)

any one else having probs with there password and signing in


----------



## theloafer (7 Jul 2008)

opps to to velogames fantasy cycling


----------



## Dayvo (7 Jul 2008)

theloafer said:


> any one else having probs with there password and signing in



I'm just having problems getting my team into gear! 

FFS Last place! I was going to pick Thor Hushovd, but the newspapers prior to the start were saying that he'd been ill and hadn't prepared properly! And what with Soler! FM!

Oh well, only another 18 stages to go! Mind you, I always liked the sound of the _Lanterne Rouge_!


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2008)

Dayvo said:


> I'm just having problems getting my team into gear!
> 
> FFS Last place! I was going to pick Thor Hushovd, but the newspapers prior to the start were saying that he'd been ill and hadn't prepared properly! And what with Soler! FM!
> 
> Oh well, only another 18 stages to go! Mind you, I always liked the sound of the _Lanterne Rouge_!



Don't despair yet Dayvo!

"I was going to pick Bertie Hindsight but......."

Your team looks good on paper (but crap on tarmac)


----------



## Tetedelacourse (8 Jul 2008)

^ha ha there speaks the voice of experience!^


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> ^ha ha there speaks the voice of experience!^



You're right of course. I have plumbed the depths


----------



## mondobongo (9 Jul 2008)

Good day at the office today with 4 in the top 10. A stage win from Cav or Millar would be nice before Carlos starts ripping it up in the mountains.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (9 Jul 2008)

I'm sliding down the table with the greatest of ease! Cancellara? Pah, what a loser.


----------



## Chris James (9 Jul 2008)

I'm up to second! The time trial was certainly good for me and Kim Kirchen is doing unexpectedly well.

Still, with the mountains to come and my climber being the crocked Soler then I don't suppose it will last...

edit: I have just read that Soler has pulled out. No surprises there but a bit of a hole in my team.


----------



## 4F (9 Jul 2008)

Who's got Soler then.......snigger


----------



## Haitch (9 Jul 2008)

Stop sniggering at the front!


----------



## Dayvo (9 Jul 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Whos got Soler then.......snigger



I had him! TWAT! (him, not you ).


----------



## CotterPin (9 Jul 2008)

Well that's mine team down to eight - and Valverde looks like he has passed his prime.


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2008)

I just hope that Soler recovers in time to do the Vuelta so I can NOT pick the twat


----------



## 4F (9 Jul 2008)

The snigger has now turned into a little bit of a chuckle


----------



## Keith Oates (10 Jul 2008)

It's early days but perhaps Valverde peaked for the Dauphine and not this one, we shall see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Jul 2008)

rich p said:


> I just hope that Soler recovers in time to do the Vuelta so I can NOT pick the twat



...at which point his bike handling skills will have improved out of all recognition and he'll dominate the Vuelta from the first stage to the last...


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2008)

John the Monkey said:


> ...at which point his bike handling skills will have improved out of all recognition and he'll dominate the Vuelta from the first stage to the last...





I see that the heart is outperforming the head John?


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Jul 2008)

rich p said:


> I see that the heart is outperforming the head John?



Yeah 

Doesn't say much for my punditry, does it? If Stijn and Geert get going soon, it'll be looking better still


----------



## Haitch (10 Jul 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> The snigger has now turned into a little bit of a chuckle



Oi FFFF, with or without Soler, I've got you in my sights (and you are getting smaller and smaller)


----------



## Tetedelacourse (10 Jul 2008)

Flamin eck, I'm plummeting!


----------



## CotterPin (10 Jul 2008)

And I might just be about to overtake you, Tete - for the moment!


----------



## Noodley (10 Jul 2008)

I'm having a shocker


----------



## Landslide (10 Jul 2008)

If not getting nearer first place, I am at least getting further from the bottom of the table as more members join in!


----------



## Speicher (10 Jul 2008)

My e-mails to Valverde and Ricco obviously had an effect today.


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2008)

Speicher said:


> My e-mails to Valverde and Ricco obviously had an effect today.



What inducements did you offer them, Speich?


----------



## Tetedelacourse (11 Jul 2008)

OK so I can now confirm that most of my team is under instruction to shoot off up the road in a futile attempt to ride clear, with about 5km to go, and then to slide effortlessly back into, and out the back of, the peloton after managing a gap of around 20s maximum.

Today first Moncoutie and then Piepoli gave me false hope, as Cancellara and Vandevelde did the other day, as Robbie Hunter has consistently done so far on the sprint finishes, as Gilbert did in day 1 and 2 also. Moreau is clearly past it. My remaining hope is for Valverde who can't seem to stay on his bike again, or Andy Schleck, who whilst having done nothing wrong, is less than likely to propel me up the table!

Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof Bof!

Noodley you are forbidden from setting up fantasy leagues. I was at least taking heart from Alan H's position and Will's, then I realised he had another team up near the flamin top!


----------



## Haitch (11 Jul 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> I was at least taking heart from Alan H's position ...





I remember starting the Giro badly as well, and look how that ended.

My team is consolidating in anticipation of a glorious push and a shove when the racing gets to the Alps (next year).


----------



## Chris James (11 Jul 2008)

Down to 3rd now. Kim Kirchen is being an absolute star for me.

Can't see me getting many points in the high mountains though, since Soler has gone.

Robbie Hunter doens't exactly look dangerous in the sprints either, but then again he was cheap!

My Backstedt breakaway hopes seem slight too, as apparently he has been ill and doesn't sound fit. Millar has probably already picked up most of the points he will get this Tour.

So it is probably downhill from here on in (for me, if not teh riders!)


----------



## Landslide (11 Jul 2008)

Woo-Hoo!!!

I'm currently in first place!

Um, in my new side-league "Cycle Chatters against Soler!" Open to all CC members who've had any chance of KOM points go down the plughole along with a certain Colombian with an inability to keep his bike rubber side down.

Entry code is 11114028 if you're interested!


----------



## mondobongo (11 Jul 2008)

Stage 7 update will not take place until Saturday daytime.


----------



## theloafer (13 Jul 2008)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.... had cav in my team but read in cuclingplus he was was not doing the tour has he was keeping himself for the olympic,s so me changed him...not a happy bunny


----------



## Tetedelacourse (14 Jul 2008)

Right, I'm still in freefall and I'm now clawing out at whoever is near me in an attempt to drag as many of you down with me as possible.

Moreau is the tour's answer to Soler. Apart from Soler of course


----------



## biking_fox (15 Jul 2008)

Go me. Good day yesterday. I moved up 500 rankings on the main Velogames list that's quite a jump. However I'm still languishing in 13th in our minileague - A merest 2 points over John's 2nd team.


----------



## Chris James (15 Jul 2008)

Soler has stuffed me up big time. If only I had opted for Ricco instead (with change left over!) then I would be in second place.

As it is the Alps look like they will be a disaster for me.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (15 Jul 2008)

Piepoli has given me a stay of execution and I see I've clawed my way above Will and Cotterpin. Could this be the beginings of a glorious rise to the number 1 spot? Nah, it's a lucky blip as I plummet to Dayvo land!


----------



## Keith Oates (15 Jul 2008)

Have faith Tete, the race is not half over yet and anything could happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Jul 2008)

biking_fox said:


> ...A merest 2 points over John's 2nd team.


I still chuckle over the fact that that's the team I spent a while picking, with careful regard for form and potential etc...


----------



## CotterPin (15 Jul 2008)

For a while there I had hope but now with two men gone and Valverde slipping I think the only competition I can hope to win now is the lanterne rouge. Or can I not even manage that distinction?


----------



## Speicher (15 Jul 2008)

I have noticed a slight anomally with my scores but some one might be able to provide a logical answer.

I was interested to see who was in Team "Les Singes". Both John TM and I have Riccardo Ricco in our teams. However, in John's team Ricco's name appears as No 3 in his list, with 540 points. This stood out to me because we do not have many riders in common. 

I have Ricco as No 4 in my list, but he has only 435 points in my Team.
IIRC each team has two all-rounders, and two climbers. So in both teams Ricco appears as a climber, I think. I expect there is a good reason for this difference of over 100 points according to where in the team they are listed. Yes, I know this is only a game, but I like to know reasons for things such as this.  Does anyone know the answer. Thank you.


----------



## Haitch (15 Jul 2008)

Perhaps you looked in between updates, Speicher, but Ricco has got 540 points in your team as well.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (15 Jul 2008)

I noticed something awry too - if I look at my team first, the scores per rider are different (lower) than if I look at it using the link from the league.

I think Speicher that they've not synchronised the views (or some techy doo-daa like that). Basically, I think the league scores are the most up-to-date and "correct" ones.


----------



## Haitch (15 Jul 2008)

Yeah, same here. If I click the link directly to my team from the main page I've got 200 fewer points (which is a lot for me!) than if I go via the mini-league page.


----------



## 4F (15 Jul 2008)

It's because Monkeyboy needs all the help he can get  ,I am sure you will overtake him soon.


----------



## Dayvo (15 Jul 2008)

I've got a major points problem! I picked the nine wrong men to register a decent score!


----------



## Speicher (15 Jul 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> I noticed something awry too - if I look at my team first, the scores per rider are different (lower) than if I look at it using the link from the league.
> 
> I think Speicher that they've not synchronised the views (or some techy doo-daa like that). Basically, I think the league scores are the most up-to-date and "correct" ones.



I think you are right. The link from the League shows a higher score. 
(Techy doo-daa - good phrase that). Mr Chavenel needs talking to, he is not pulling his weight on my team.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (16 Jul 2008)

Dayvo said:


> I've got a major points problem! I picked the nine wrong men to register a decent score!



That's what's known as a "PICNIC" problem.

Problem In Chair, Not In Computer


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jul 2008)

My man came in first today!


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Jul 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> It's because Monkeyboy needs all the help he can get  ,I am sure you will overtake him soon.



On Cyclogs, or Velogames, FFFF? I have to plead special circumstances on the former, having been hit by a bus last Wednesday...


----------



## rich p (16 Jul 2008)

Dayvo said:


> My man came in first today!



well done mate. You must be very proud!


----------



## Noodley (16 Jul 2008)

Dayvo said:


> My man came in first today!



well done Dayvo


----------



## Keith Oates (17 Jul 2008)

So this is the 'big take' off Dayvo, hope you can enjoy a few more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dayvo (17 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the plaudits, fellas! 

I'm still second last, but it's the taking part that's important, not the winning! Yeah, right! 

I was expecting a bit more from Andy Schleck! Hopefully his time will come.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (17 Jul 2008)

I picked that loser too. Good shrewdness on Arvesen though!


----------



## biking_fox (17 Jul 2008)

Who has been the best rider points earned for points cost?

Koos MOERENHOUT from RAB cost me 2 and has earned 97 which makes in 48.5 points per cost... quite a bit higher than any of the big names? 

(esp as Rico won't be earning any more)


----------



## Haitch (17 Jul 2008)

Yep, I've got Moerenhout as well. He's a good rider who often comes in third or fourth on lumpy stages.


----------



## Keith Oates (17 Jul 2008)

I guess there will be a few 'adjusted' scores tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haitch (17 Jul 2008)

Do those who have Ricco in their team lose the points he won? And should they gift them to those who had Soler in their team?


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Jul 2008)

From the VG website;



> Back-dated disqualifications and reversal of results (even for doping offences) will not be taken into account after the 2300 CET deadline, and the rider will keep his points. This rule certainly should not be viewed as an acceptance of doping. The technical and gameplay issues surrounding back-dated scoring adjustments are difficult. Also, it is not fair to excessively punish players who have selected a rider in good faith, even if that rider is subsequently exposed as a cheater.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (17 Jul 2008)

Boo!


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Jul 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Boo!



It occurred to me that if he's stripped of the stage wins, it's not really fair to keep the points, but I can understand why Velogames doesn't retrospectively adjust. We can always sit down with the sliderule at the end of the competition though


----------



## mondobongo (17 Jul 2008)

Its pretty simple to do we would need to agree on what our policy is for cheats all points are forfeit or only points for wins are forfeit.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (17 Jul 2008)

Well obviously Piepoli's points should be safeguarded


----------



## Speicher (17 Jul 2008)

biking_fox said:


> Who has been the best rider points earned for points cost?
> 
> Koos MOERENHOUT from RAB cost me 2 and has earned 97 which makes in 48.5 points per cost... quite a bit higher than any of the big names?
> 
> (esp as Rico won't be earning any more)



Vandevelde cost me 4 VeloEuros and has scored so far 305 points.
That is 76 points per unit cost. But I suppose I must factor in his flight from across the Atlantic.


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Jul 2008)

mondobongo said:


> Its pretty simple to do we would need to agree on what our policy is for cheats all points are forfeit or only points for wins are forfeit.



I think it'd be too complex to recalculate GC positions etc (i.e. moving people in the positions below up) and scoring as though the cheats weren't there from the start of the race - it seems to me that the easiest way would be simply to deduct the points "earned" by an excluded rider from the team score.

By my reckoning, thats;

Riccardo RICCÒ 
-565 from team score.

Manuel BELTRAN
-11 from team score.

Moises DEUNAS
-66 from team score.

Only riders excluded for cheating get their scores deducted - the players in the CC league who agree to this can recalculate their totals at the end of the race and we'll post the results/order here.


----------



## Speicher (18 Jul 2008)

On behalf of those with team members from Saunier Duval, other than Ricco, what happens to their scores?

The team was invited to stay on, so that the rest of the team could continue, but the Director withdrew the whole team. Other teams with someone suspended have continued. As we are halfway through the Tour, should we double their points gained so far. Ricco was the only one from that Saunier Duval in my team, but other Cycle Chat mini-league forummers might be affected. Just my 2p worth, what do others think?


----------



## Noodley (18 Jul 2008)

I think it's just a game for fun. 

We go with whatever the velogames guy goes with.


----------



## Speicher (18 Jul 2008)

Well, yes I know it just for fun. I am quite happy for us to continue as the Velogames Manager decides to do.


----------



## Haitch (18 Jul 2008)

I can't see any justice in doubling the riders' points because they have been withdrawn from the race. I'd just leave it as it is. If anyone wants to draw up a mini-league without Ricco (or anyone else who gets caught doping) at the end of the race, that's fine by me but I think getting stung with a doper is all part of the game. You picks your team, you takes your chances.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (18 Jul 2008)

I agree with Noodley. Plus after what Alan just posted about Piepoli it still wouldn't work!

All part of the lottery of picking those who do well, those who don't and those who get caught cheating!

In fact 100 bonus points for the team with the most cheats in it by Paris.


----------



## Noodley (18 Jul 2008)

Alan H said:


> You picks your team, you takes your chances.




Yep, just like I picked some stupid fecker who fell off his bike in the first stage - Doh!


----------



## Haitch (18 Jul 2008)

Four points is four points! More than some donkeys get!


----------



## Steve Austin (18 Jul 2008)

I read this on velogames

"I am also going to release a new classification on the rest-day, which will be a mirror of the official leaderbaord, but with disqualified (i.e. doped) riders' scores reset to zero."

Now i don't like the cheats, but i'm in 3rd as the riders i chose (including ricco) have scored more points than the others. the points should stand.


----------



## Noodley (18 Jul 2008)

Steve Austin said:


> ...the points should stand.




His ball, his rules.  All part of the fun  Serves you right for choosing cheats


----------



## Speicher (18 Jul 2008)

Steve Austin said:


> I read this on velogames
> 
> "I am also going to release a new classification on the rest-day, which will be a mirror of the official leaderbaord, but with disqualified (i.e. doped) riders' scores reset to zero."
> 
> Now i don't like the cheats, but i'm in 3rd as the riders i chose (including ricco) have scored more points than the others. the points should stand.



Does that mean there will be two classifications, one as it is now, including the recently disqualified ones, and a second classification which voids all the disqualified cyclists' points?


----------



## Steve Austin (18 Jul 2008)

grrr 

but i'm still third


----------



## Noodley (18 Jul 2008)

Speicher said:


> Does that mean there will be two classifications, one as it is now, including the recently disqualified ones, and a second classification which voids all the disqualified cyclists' points?



Christ, you lot don't half try to complicate things...relax, have an easy life and all that. Chill.


----------



## Noodley (18 Jul 2008)

Steve Austin said:


> grrr
> 
> but i'm still third



And I'm still way down...


----------



## 4F (19 Jul 2008)

Steve Austin said:


> grrr
> 
> but i'm still third



Not for long Steve, soon 3rd place shall be mine.


----------



## Keith Oates (19 Jul 2008)

It's a new twist to the game, you have to choose potential winners but also judge if they will take drugs, fall off, have a mechanical, etc. On the other hand it's a good excuse for not picking the winning team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haitch (19 Jul 2008)

biking_fox said:


> Who has been the best rider points earned for points cost?
> 
> Koos MOERENHOUT from RAB cost me 2 and has earned 97 which makes in 48.5 points per cost... quite a bit higher than any of the big names?




I've got Longo Borghini, cost 2 credits, scored 139 points = 69.5 points per credit.


----------



## Haitch (20 Jul 2008)

Speicher said:


> Does that mean there will be two classifications, one as it is now, including the recently disqualified ones, and a second classification which voids all the disqualified cyclists' points?




Clarification on the site now reads as follows:



> This new classification is not going to replace the main competition, just run alongside it for information only purposes. Some players like to see how they would have placed without "tainted" points from disqualified riders being counted. This classification aims to show players just that. And it will only be for riders "officially" disqualified (not simply removed from their teams).



Pity, I think having two leagues so you can pick and choose how you are doing dilutes the game.


----------



## mondobongo (21 Jul 2008)

Où est David Moncoutie ?


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Jul 2008)

Bugger - Devolder has abandoned, which, along with Cavendish leaving and Ricco being a cheat, puts Les Singes in trouble for the final stages...


----------



## Tetedelacourse (21 Jul 2008)

HA! Now is the time Team Bof! OK we lost SteakPiepoli, and OK Valverde has only just decided to turn up, but it's never too late!


On the other hand, of course it's too late!


----------



## CotterPin (21 Jul 2008)

So - De Volder has gone, Cavendish has gone, Soler went and Backstedt was out of time. That leaves me with just five riders. 

Well - it could be worse, I could be Barloworld - how many have they got left now?


----------



## mondobongo (21 Jul 2008)

Four.


----------



## biking_fox (22 Jul 2008)

Anyone got any of the members of the breakaway in their teams? I don't recognise any of the names. At 30+ riders if it doesn't get caught there'll only be fantasy points of the GC riders to be earned.

Or will the break not last? Well done ot Schumaker if he can hold out.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (22 Jul 2008)

He couldn't.

Someone must have poppers?


----------



## Landslide (22 Jul 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> He couldn't.
> 
> Someone must have poppers?



I thought it was amphetamines that got him into trouble.


----------



## biking_fox (24 Jul 2008)

Go Satre!

Puts me in 4th, now if only I can squeeze a few more points I'll make the CCleague podium... unless I'm pegged back again.

I've gone from being ranked in the 1000s to 350 or so in the main league as well which is pretty good for me.


----------



## Speicher (24 Jul 2008)

Watch out, Los Leones must be very close to your score, and I have Sastre in my Team.  If you push me off the podium for CC mini-league, I shall set one of my cuddley lions on you. 

I have not been able to watch it today, so do not know yet what happened.


----------



## Speicher (27 Jul 2008)

Does anyone know how many points someone gets for winning a stage, and how many points someone get for winning the Tour overall?

When do the results get published? 
What time do we all meet in the pub?
What time tomorrow morning do we finish celebrating?
How many drinks does the winner have to buy?


----------



## Keith Oates (28 Jul 2008)

Lower half of the table again for me, that's what you get when selecting dodgy riders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haitch (28 Jul 2008)

Speicher said:


> Does anyone know how many points someone gets for winning a stage, and how many points someone get for winning the Tour overall?



A stage win gets 150 points and the overall winner in GC gets 500 points. That's the theory, I don't have any practical experience. Full details here.

Well done FoxesBikes and congratulations to everyone who took part.


----------



## 4F (28 Jul 2008)

Well done FoxesBikes and Speicher, both in the top 100 overall as well.


----------



## biking_fox (28 Jul 2008)

Wow.
You'd almost have thought I knew what I was doing.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (28 Jul 2008)

Yeah well done! Keith you plummeted to below even Team Bof! I can only assume this is related to your penchant for exclamation marks.

I notice Landslide and I finished on exactly the same points despite having pretty different teams. Weird...


----------



## Keith Oates (28 Jul 2008)

or maybe because I chose 2 riders who were thrown out for drug abuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Speicher (28 Jul 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Well done FoxesBikes and Speicher, both in the top 100 overall as well.



I think you ought to join me in the Beer thread. :?:


----------



## Tetedelacourse (29 Jul 2008)

Keith Oates said:


> or maybe because I chose 2 riders who were thrown out for drug abuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Keith Saiz, that has a nice ring to it! Or better still, Manolo Oates


----------



## Dayvo (29 Jul 2008)

Roll on the Vuelta! 

I'll select my team more carefully next time; anyone found wearing a 'Kiss-me-quick' hat and singing 'Viva Espania' will be most welcome!  

Couldn't do much worse than the last lot!


----------



## Keith Oates (30 Jul 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Keith Saiz, that has a nice ring to it! Or better still, Manolo Oates


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Aug 2008)

Dayvo said:


> I'll select my team more carefully next time; anyone found wearing a 'Kiss-me-quick' hat and singing 'Viva Espania' will be most welcome!


Bah, my carefully selected team finished way below my gut instinct one - brains are over rated 

Belated congrats to Foxy et al from me.


----------

